# First Cycle IVF - faint Line positive



## Jhendry1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi 

I had a 3day transfer and am currently 10dpt, I am being very impatient and have done a couple of HPT, I did one yesterday which was a BFN then one this morning which was VERY VERY faint, they were both boots own tests so thought id go and get myself a couple of First Response tests, I have just done one and have a definite line however not as dark as the indicator, I am driving myself mad!!! Could I be PG??

I just can't believe I would be so lucky for it to work first time.

My blood test is Tues.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Those words are very familiar .  I started to get early faint BFP's and was truly blessed with a son on our first cycle.

Good luck and believe it, as it is looking promising for you.

X


----------



## Jhendry1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you, I do hope so, I had told myself that it hadn't worked because I really didn't want to get my hopes up but now I have done the HPT and they are showing this it doesn't seem real!! We never had anything to freeze so was really disappointed but now that hopefully shouldn't matter 😊

Congratulations to you !!!


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi there, my clinic tests at 14 days after ec so your only one day early!  Congrats!  Looks like you're pregnant!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

I was a serial early tester   and trust me, a line's a line   Congratulations  
xx


----------



## emmab22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi !
Eeek we are in a very similar position , I am
10dp3dt my first ivf too we had icsi , I had an aw afoul weekend had punk/brown/red when I wiped since Friday on and off so convinced myself it was over hubby has popped to the pub tonight and I thought that's it I'm going to do a test I would rather be prepared if it's a no on Wednesday which is my test date and hubby would kill me if he know I had test early so I can't tell him ! I did a first response and there's definitely a second line but it is faint ! So now I'm thinking is this good ? Or should I shrug it off and pretend I haven't test and wait till Wednesday I just don't know what to think now ! Plus barring in mind it's 9pm and I have had a million wee's today so very suprised it's showing a positive at all ! 
Help also !
Xx


----------



## Jhendry1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I've woken up this morning and done another test, I was hoping the line would be darker today but it's about the same!! Blood test tomorrow so I am hoping and praying !! 🙏

Fingers crossed for you Emma, keep us updated xx


----------



## welly_59 (Mar 15, 2014)

I hope your results come back good ladies. Some people get a big fat line very early, whereas my wife is currently 9 weeks with twins and her pregnancy test at 14 days past egg collection was not that dark and it actually got light over the next few days. I don't know what it was like after that period as I refused to buy anymore pg tests as she was just driving herself round the twist with them!!


----------



## Jhendry1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi All

Not the news I was hoping for, I went for a urine test this morning and again a very faint line so I had to wait for the Blood test which has come back with HCG levels of 34, do I have any hope?

Jess x


----------



## emmab22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi jess
I feel a  bit stuck as my clinic dont offer blood tests? So even though i have been getting positives, my actual test day is tomrorow so i can then call the clinic to arrange 3 week scan but i am going to spend 3 weeks totally worrying! very annoying!
I hope its all ok for you xx


----------



## Jhendry1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you Emma, good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, Hope you dont mid but have been reading your posts and feel tense just reading them!! I pray for you   that it is good news. I am on my first cycle of ivf and so nervous. Had ec on Monday which was awful, was sedated but didnt seem to do anything and had a bad reaction to the cannula.
Anyway had call yesterday from clinic and 5 of 6 eggs fertilised so now waiting for the next call. I can see myself being like you ladies and testing early and my husband not being impressed xx


----------



## emmab22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Perla! Everything will be ok dont worry!
I did tell my husband that i had tested early i couldnt keep it in, ,lasted about an hour!
Today was my official test day and i did 3 tests, all different brands including a digital and they are all positive!
I am booked in for my 7 weeks scan in 3 weeks time xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Emma that is amazing news I am so happy for you... we need more   on here. Was that your first cycle and what quality were your embryos ? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmab22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi perla
Yes this was our first cycle, and we had ICSI and husband had to ahve sugical sperm retrievel which revealed he had sperm which was great as we didnt have to use the donor sperm!
They said it was a grade 3-4 embryo? Not sure what that means but they said it was very good and a high level.
You have your ET soon? then thats it 2 weeks to wait! 
xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

That is great.
I will either have transfer tomorow or Saturday depending on whether they can get them to blasto


----------



## emmab22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine didnt get to blasto, I had a 3 day transfer xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

I may also be having day 3 ( tomorrow ) I am sure we will get


----------



## emmab22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Im sure you will fingers crossed! x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello Emma, How are you? I had my transfer yesterday, It was a day 3 transfer, the embryo had 7 cells and a few small fragments. When do you think is ok to start testing? my date is the 14th from the clinic. 
This is such a hard time isnt it xx


----------



## emmab22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi perla! Eeek that's it now the dreaded 2 week wait ! I started testing 4 days before my test , I wasn't going to I had said to my self I will
Not test early but becuase I had a couple of days where I had pink and brown when I wiped I was feeling really low and down and thought I'd rather prepare myself for if it's a no so decided to test and it was a positive which got stronger every day ! How do you feel ? Good luck ! Xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey, I feel ok thanks, getting a few twinges and just tired from all of this week. So emotionally draining x


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Ladies, 

I didn't want to read and run, especially as this is the first positive thread I have found relating to IVF first cycles  

I have just started down-regulating today and it's my first cycle so I'm incredibly nervous. It's lovely to see that some of you have had positive cycles on the first go! 

I've been put on the pill til the end of the month and then I'll start with the injections from 3rd June. It kind of feels like ages away but also maybe not long enough. I've been in a bad way emotionally and mentally, and had counselling CBT and now EMDR to get me back on track, over the last 12 months. I do feel loads better compared to last year when I felt like a shadow of my former self. But I do still have fears relating to pregnancy. Working on them though.

It's been a long and busy week, and I have a busy weekend (Sat and Sun anyway) but looking forward to no work for 3 days at least, if only I could have an alcoholic drink! ;-) 

Hope you all have a fab weekend and lots of baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Cherries, welcome! Yes this is a positive thread! I hope I can give positive news in a couple of weeks too!! 
I also went in the pill for 2 months first then had gonal f for 10ish days then cetrocide.
I had my egg transfer yesterday.
Once you start you will feel so much better! I have to say the 2ww is the hardest bit. 
Saw you had hsg, how did you find that? Were you sedated or anything? X


----------



## emmab22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Cherries, 3rd of June will soon be here!
Everthing seems to have gone so fast for me started injecting on 11th march and already at this stage of a BFP and 7 week scan on 21st may, fingers crossed everythings there and the little heart beat!
So although it seems so far away it will soon be here before you know it! xx


----------



## cherries (Jan 14, 2014)

Perla, I found the HSG ok. I was really anxious about that too, but like with most things that I tend to build up, it's never as bad as anticpated. I had 1000mg of antibiotics (can't remember what it was called) but wasn't sedated. It was like a smear test but with more cramping. And afterwards, I was so docile I found it difficult to concentrate at work lol.

Thanks Emma and congrats on your BFP  

About 6 months ago, I realised I was anxious either way (BFP, BFN), due to me having a miscarriage and then my sister losing a baby full term, about 4 months later. This happened 3 years ago and at the time I distracted myself with work and looking after other people, and never really dealt with any of the grief for myself. Needless to say, it attacked my nervous system and came back to bite me in the **** about 12 months ago (hence the counselling, CBT, EMDR). EMDR is my newest therapy and is helping me to process traumatic memories. Apparently you don't just process in the session, you also process outside it (dream more, and have more thoughts etc) so I don't know if it's the buried emotions related to my nephew's memory that have been re-awakened or because I got my period last Sunday and so had to contact the hospital for them to schedule my dates, but I have been anxious all week (hissing noise in my ears, skin crawling sensation mainly in my arms and legs, muscle tension and the other night I went VERY cold which, I learned today, is also an anxiety symptom). I've also had flashbacks of holding my nephew which is why I think it could well be the memory processing - perhaps it's both.


----------

